# Free apps for 3D CAD design



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Anyone know of any decent apps for 3D cad design?

Something that makes it easy to make plans with lumber would be great. I use autocad 2k but that's more for design of items from scratch, something that revolves around using lumber to build would be faster I would think.


----------

